# iMac G3 et carte airport avec adaptateur



## focale (26 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour, je suis nouveau sur le forum.
Désolé je de me presenter sur ce post mais je n'ai pas vu de post pour ce présenter.

On m'as donner un iMac G3, vitesse processeur 600MHz, mémoire 128Mo, sous Mac OS X Version 10.3.9. Je souhaite le mettre dans mon atelier comme simple borne internet et pour cela j'ai acheté une carte Airport avec adaptateur, mon probleme est qu'il detecte bien la wifi mais quand je tape le mot de passe de ma livebox il me dit "une erreur est survenue lors de la tentative pour joindre le réseau airport sélectionné". J'utilise au quotidien mon iBook G4 qui lui n'as jamais eu de problemes pour la connexion wifi (cela viens du fait surement qu'il est équipé de serie de la carte airport et pas le iMac G3).
Donc voila si quelqu'un peu me donner une astuce je lui serai tres reconnaissant
d'avance merci


----------



## pickwick (26 Septembre 2009)

Ces imac G3 ne supportent que le wifi 802.11b à 11 Mbps et pas  le 802.11g à 54 et si ton réseau n'est pas  configuré pour le traiter, tu ne pourras pas accéder à Internet, c'est donc de ce coté là qu'il faut chercher déjà , à savoir la compatibilité b et G ( 11 et 54 ) de ton réseau.


----------



## fransik (26 Septembre 2009)

...bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums,
tu peux te présenter ici, et pour ce qui est de ton souci, en complément de ce qui vient d'être écrit ici par pickwick, je supposerai que le type d'encodage pourrait bien aussi être la cause du problème (WPA et non pas WPA2 sous 10.3.9)


----------



## pickwick (26 Septembre 2009)

fransik a dit:


> ...bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums,
> tu peux te présenter ici, et pour ce qui est de ton souci, en complément de ce qui vient d'être écrit ici par pickwick, je supposerai que le type d'encodage pourrait bien aussi être la cause du problème (WPA et non pas WPA2 sous 10.3.9)



Tout à fait c'est une question à creuser concomitamment ( j'aime bien ce mot...)


----------



## Invité (27 Septembre 2009)

Pour associer un ordi à une LiveBox, il faut appuyer sur le bouton adéquat de la LB (me souviens pas lequel, je ne l'ai fait que deux fois chez des amis, mais on trouve ça dans toutes les bonnes crémeries)
Et Pour le mot de passe, le faire précéder du signe $ (ex: le MdP est 14A54F00B, il faut mettre $14A54F00B), ça peut aider.


----------



## focale (27 Septembre 2009)

ok merci pour les infos malgré que je pige pas tout mais je vais voire ça plus en detail


----------



## Freeddo (22 Octobre 2009)

J'ai le même Imac que Focal. Imac G3 600 Mhz, par contre  une neufbox pour le Wifi.
J'ai fait l'acquisition d'une carte Airport avec adapteur.
Fait des mises à jour système (OS 10.3).
Et il ne détecte toujours pas la box.
J'ai affiché les informations de la carte et oh surprise, dans Paramètres régionaux de la carte sans fil, il y a Etats Unis ... 
Est ce la cause de mon problème ?
Peut on changer la zone ?
Ma box est en WPA-PSK, si je la met WEP, ça résoudra mon problème ?
merci d'avance


----------



## fransik (24 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour, 



Freeddo a dit:


> J'ai le même Imac que Focal. Imac G3 600 Mhz, par contre  une neufbox pour le Wifi.
> J'ai fait l'acquisition d'une carte Airport avec adapteur.
> Fait des mises à jour système (OS 10.3).
> Et il ne détecte toujours pas la box.


A supposer que le WiFi est bien sûr actif sur la NeufBox, et qu'il s'agisse d'un des standards gérés par l'iMac, 802.11 a/b uniquement.
Si le réseau devait être masqué, (SSID invisible), alors il faudrait aussi choisir "Se connecter à un autre réseau" depuis le menu AirPort. 



Freeddo a dit:


> J'ai affiché les informations de la carte et oh surprise, dans Paramètres régionaux de la carte sans fil, il y a Etats Unis ...


Sous toutes réserves, il me semble juste qu'on avait le droit fut un temps d'utiliser un nombre de canaux restreints par rapport aux Etats-Unis. Et je ne suis pas sûr que ça soit encore 100% actuel. 



Freeddo a dit:


> Est ce la cause de mon problème ?
> Peut on changer la zone ?


Changer de zone devrait être possible via les options international de Mac OS, maintenant je ne suis pas sûr de la façon de faire, et encore moins de l'intérêt de la chose (à moins que ce ne soit bien sûr encore illégal?)



Freeddo a dit:


> Ma box est en WPA-PSK, si je la met WEP, ça résoudra mon problème ?
> merci d'avance


Ça devrait le faire oui, si il n'y a vraiment pas d'autre solution, soit après avoir essayé les autres options avant.


----------



## loreley (15 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour, j'avais le même problème.
Même ordi, même soucis sauf que j'étais en 10.3.0 !
J'ai donc branché en ethernet pour faire les mises à jour logiciels. Cela m'a permis de passer en 10.3.9. De là, j'ai installé le logiciel airport qui correspond :
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1998?viewlocale=fr_FR
Et quand j'ai ré-éssayé de me connecter via airport, il a reconnu le mot de passe WPA et ça a fonctionné nickel !!!

Alors comme j'en serai pas arrivé là sans vous, je passe le mot : pensez à télécharger le logiciel airport !!

Lola


----------

